# Raid-Leiter/Offizier gesucht...



## Vizo (7. November 2010)

*Gesucht werden zwei Raid Leiter und Offiziere für den Ausbau einer WoW Gilde (gibts ja noch nicht so viele von^^)*

Warum sollte man sowas tun?
Jedem der beiden Raid Leiter steht ein kleines monatliches Budget von jeweils 100 Euro zur Verfügung, über welches jeder der beiden Offiziere/Raid Leiter frei verfügen kann um die Gilde aufzubauen. Eurer Fantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt wofür dieses verwendet werden soll. Egal ob Gilden-Treffen, T-Shirts oder vielleicht auch der Aufbau einer kleinen News Sektion.
Des weiteren wird jedem Offizier innerhalb der Gilde die monatliche WOW Gebühr erstattet. Eine brauchbare Webseite inklusive CMS, Forum und Community Part sind bereits vorhanden ebenso wie ein Ventrilo Server.

Warum macht jemand sowas?
Die wenigen Mitglieder der bereits existierenden Gilde sind seit Jahren ambitionierte MMO Spieler, aber ist unsere Zeit eine Gilde aufzubauen leider zu begrenzt aufgrund Beruf, Familie usw. Um aber eben dennoch eine Umgebung vor finden zu können n der wir uns wohl fühlen, würden wir uns freuen jemanden unterstützen zu können der bereit ist diese Zeit zu investieren.

Zielgruppe der Gilde?
Für uns steht ein Wort an erster Stelle und das ist "Freundlichkeit". Insbesondere in WOW zählt Unwissenheit zu den größten Sünden. Ein neuer Spieler hat es hier unglaublich schwer. Mangelndes Wissen über Boss Mechaniken werden nicht mehr nett aufgeklärt und erklärt, nein es wird eher kommentiert wie unfähig man doch sei. 
Daher würden wir als Gilde einfach jeden willkommen heißen wollen der weiss sich zu benehmen, aber eben insbesondere auch neue MMO Spieler, die das Genre gerade für sich erst entdecken.

Wo ist der Haken?
Der größte Haken ist hier wohl einfach der Server und die Fraktion. Denn die wenigen Mitglieder sind auf dem Server Ulduar beheimatet und setzen sich dort für die Allianz ein. Jedoch würden wir auch hier einen Server Transfer mit einem Frei Monat zumindest ansatzweise kompensieren. 

Ok, hört sich interessant an was soll ich tun?
Einfach eine Mail an: vizo@momentum-gaming.com in der ihr euch kurz vorstellt und erzählt warum gerade ihr die richtige Person für uns seit.

Die Webseite...
... befindet sich noch in der Bearbeitung. Aber für alle interessierten könnt ihr hier schonmal einen Blick drauf werfen: http://www.momentum-gaming.com
Daher seit nicht zu kritisch hier gibt es noch einiges zu erledigen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/23-wow-gildenforum/


----------



## Aerasan (7. November 2010)

das mitm geld müsst ihr aufpassen,dass das keiner missbrauchen will.... ich könnts mir ja eig ma überlegen,aber ich würde dann eher progress machen ;D


----------



## Survíver (7. November 2010)

Befürchte,dass du übers ohr gehaun wirst .


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2010)

Nur mal so ne Frage: Wie finanziert ihr das mit den 100 Euro + WoW Account-Gebühren?


----------



## Vanbergen (7. November 2010)

Also das ist mit Abstand eine der Ideen, die ich bisher noch nicht gesehen habe bzw. gehört. 

Die Frage steht im Raum, ob sich da etwas bei raus kommt oder ihr einfach nur auf Leute trefft die euch tierisch über den Ladentisch ziehen.
Darüber möchte ich gern noch mehr berichten.

Vielleicht findet ihr mich ja hier oder auf meinem Blog, ladet mich doch einmal auf euer TS ein, bzw. schreibt mir eine e-mail. 

Ich bleib dran...
Weitere Infos findet ihr auch in der Signatur


----------



## Vizo (7. November 2010)

Wir würden ja niemanden Summe X auf sein Konto überweisen und dann hoffen dass er damit was sinnvolles macht, sondern die Transaktion halte ich mir selber immer noch vor. 

Wir empfanden es nur selber als unsympathisch jemanden direkt zu bezahlen. Daher lieber die Summe X über die er verfügen kann und für die Gilde investieren kann, als Anreiz. Dazu dann noch der Freimonat.

@Aeresan
Progress und Freundlichkeit schließt sich nicht aus meiner Meinung nach. Du hast ja auch in einem ambitionierten Dorf Fussball Verein unter Umständen ein ambitionierte 1. Herren Mannschaft aber eben auch doch die Gruppe die nebenher ein wenig kickt. Wichtig ist glaube ich auch hier nur der Umgangston. 
Dass es da im Teamspeak auch mal hektisch werden kann, klar nur sollten immer alle respektvoll behandelt werden. 

@iglo
Komplett Privat. Einer der wenigen Vorhandenen hatte das Glück einen ganz guten Posten mittlerweile inne zu haben so dass er keine Zeit zum spielen hat aber immer noch großer MMO Fan ist und bereit ist hier privat auch, für ihn vermutlich sehr wenig, Geld zu investieren.

Grüße
Vizo


----------



## Stonecloud (11. November 2010)

Eure Gilde sit doch ziemlich klein, wie das Arsenal so preisgibt
Wieso braucht ihr denn da gleich 2 Raidleiter?
Evtl reicht ja auch erst mal 1 Offizier... für den Anfang damti dei Gilde aufgebaut werden kann. Leider hab ich von dem Server keine Ahnung ob da noch genug leute rumrennen
hm wenn ihr bloß nicht allys wärt ;-)


----------



## Vizo (11. November 2010)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Evtl reicht ja auch erst mal 1 Offizier... für den Anfang damti dei Gilde aufgebaut werden kann.




Jup theoretisch schon. Schneller geht es halt mit zwei Leuten die hier Zeit und Wissen investieren und man macht sich doch ungern von genau einer Person abhängig^^
Aber du hast natürlich Recht das eigentlich gerade am Anfang hier Aufbau Arbeit ansteht, also eher Offizier als Raid Leiter nur würden wir diesen Part halt gerne auch schon in erfahrene Hände geben wollen. Wir denken gerade noch über einen Server Wechsel nach, aber leider keinen Realm Wechsel. 
Dennoch würde wir das natürlich für dich bezahlen inkl Rassen Wechsel und gerne auch mehrere 80er Chars.

Grüße
Vizo


----------



## Stonecloud (11. November 2010)

Vizo schrieb:


> Wir denken gerade noch über einen Server Wechsel nach, aber leider keinen Realm Wechsel.




Du meinst sicher Serverwechsel aber keinen Fraktionswechsel oder Fraktionswechsel aber dafür auf Onyxia bleiben?
Von wie vielen Mitgliedern reden wir denn momentan und wie erfahren sind die denn so?
Wann bist du denn meistens so on dann komm ich dir mal dahin auf deinen Server


----------



## Vizo (12. November 2010)

Onyxia ist vermutlich keine gute Wahl für einen Allianz Server^^
Was ich meinte war nur dass wir für neue Member schon die kosten für Server Transfer UND wenn nötig Faction Change übernehmen würden.


Wir sind zur Zeit nur 4 aktive dazu 2 die zu Cataclysm wieder aktiv sein wollen.
Erfahrung halt so la la. Vom Raid Leiter bis hin zu "noch nie in nem Raid gespielt" alles dabei.
Erreichbar auf jeden Fall am Wochenende unter Vizo ingame [a| Ulduar, oder auch einfach mail (vizo@momentum-gaming.com) oder PN hier.

Grüße
Vizo


----------



## Stonecloud (12. November 2010)

Ups hab ich micht vertan ich dachte ihr wärt auf Onyxia, aber wie ich sehe seid ihr ja auf Ulduar mein Fehler


----------

